# diverse Logfiles



## vikozo (31. Mai 2013)

guten Tag
ich war am versuchen rauszufinden was den genau in den Log files steht und was auf der Homepage für aktionen stattfinden damit etwas in den Log files steht.
hab dann multitail installiert!

was mir aufgefallen ist sind die verschiedenen Datumformate der einzelnen log einträge:
fail2ban.log     2013-05-31 03:00:12,255
auth.log         May 31 14:05:01
apache2 error [Fri May 31 13:48:45 2013]

einige Logfiles haben kein Datum/Zeit

gibt es eine möglichkeit diese Einträge zu Harmonisieren?

gruss
Vinc


----------



## florian030 (31. Mai 2013)

Du kannst die Logfiles alle über einen log-daemon schreiben lassen. Dann hast Du immer das gleiche Datums-Format. Ist nur die Frage, ob das (dafür) zwingend erforderlich ist.


----------



## vikozo (1. Juni 2013)

Danke für das Feedback.
nun ob es erforderlich ist oder nicht - es wäre wohl lesbarer wenn alles mit dem gleichen Format versehen wäre.
mir ist es einfach nur aufgefallen und fand es komisch....

gruss
vinc


----------



## tkausl (4. Juni 2013)

Das liegt wohl (auch) daran, dass verschiedene Logfiles von verschiedenen Programmen geschrieben werden und jedes Programm seine eigenen Zeitstempel-Schreibweise hat.


----------



## nowayback (5. Juni 2013)

ist ja nicht so, als wenn ich fehlende timestamps nicht schonmal angesprochen hätte... *hust*

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/feature-requests-14/ispc-cron-protokoll-timestamp-5542/

und das es nun auf der todo list steht: http://bugtracker.ispconfig.org/ind...=&openedfrom=&openedto=&closedfrom=&closedto=


----------



## tkausl (6. Juni 2013)

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass die Logeinträge von Fehlermeldungen eben nicht vom Cronscript selbst kommen sondern vom errout welcher direkt auf die Datei geleitet wird. Hier müsste man dann den errout auf ein kleines Snippet umleiten, welches eben vor jede Zeile die vom in-stream kommt ein Timestamp setzt und das ganze dann wieder an den out-stream weiterleitet.

Speicher dieses Snippet:

```
#!/bin/bash
while read line; do
  echo $(date +"%Y.%m.%d %H:%M:%S") $line;
done
```
unter /usr/local/ispconfig/server/ als "addtimestamp",
gib ihm ausführrechte (chmod u+x) und ändere den Cronjob

```
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh > /dev/null 2>> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
```
in

```
* * * * * /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 1> /dev/null |  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/addtimestamp >> /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log
```
Edit: Prüfung ob schon ein Timestamp dabei ist hab ich natürlich jetzt nicht mit drin, da das den Code um ein vielfaches aufblähen würde...


----------

